# The possible truth about fossil pokemon?



## Swarmy (Aug 27, 2014)

A friend noticed something interesting that I somehow overlooked.

As you can see here: is reportedly getting more defense in his mega form

Mega Aerodactyl's description claims the following:



> Aerodactyl is a Pok?mon that is revived from a Fossil, and *some researchers insist that its Mega-Evolved appearance is the true appearance that Aerodactyl had before being fossilized*



Is it possible that all fossil pokemon that are revived are not in their real original form? Until now the only thing we thought that was not natural in the revived pokemon was their rock type yet in this case the Aerodactyl becomes even more rock-like so maybe that's not it.

In any case this brings up a huge question about the true nature of mega evolution and revived fossil pokemon!


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 28, 2014)

It is a conspiracy dude.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 28, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> It is a conspiracy dude.



It just makes no sense


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 28, 2014)

Maybe Mega-Evolution required more oxygen.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 28, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Maybe Mega-Evolution required more oxygen.



Oh you


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh me.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 28, 2014)

If you were a chick I would have asked your hand already


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh you.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 28, 2014)

I'll pleasure in ways no man would ever dare to


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 28, 2014)

Interesting find, but this thread has devolved into disgusting madness.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 28, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Interesting find, but this thread has devolved into disgusting madness.



Is it lonely up there, on your pedestal?


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 29, 2014)

Are all mega orms supposed to be pokemon's true forms?



Yami Munesanzun said:


> Is it lonely up there, on your pedestal?


Yup.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 30, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Are all mega orms supposed to be pokemon's true forms?



More like their ultimate perfect form


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 30, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> More like their ultimate perfect form



You should be honored: You're the first to be touched by my perfect body!


----------

